# breeding marble crays how many can you get in a 50 gallon



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

breeding marble crays how many can you get in a 50 gallon


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

too many

my friend started with 1 in a 20 gal about a month or so before he got his mantis shrimp, and fed one to his mantis shrimp every day
now hes overgrown, had to step up to a 40G, and cant see the bottom of the tank cuz its covered in crays.
he needs a fahaka to go thru them faster :/


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet i might do like a 30 gallon our 50 gallon breeding cray tank here


----------

